# Range & Sight Carbon 2017



## microbat (24. September 2016)

Hat schon jemand etwas vom Range & Sight Carbon 2017 vernommen?


----------



## scnc (25. September 2016)

Von der Herstellterseite:
"All Mountain - Coming Jan 2017" und "Enduro - Coming Feb 2017"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountlynx (2. Oktober 2016)

scnc schrieb:


> Von der Herstellterseite:
> "All Mountain - Coming Jan 2017" und "Enduro - Coming Feb 2017"



Es soll jeweils eine 27.5+ und 29er Version geben...


----------



## Indian Summer (4. Oktober 2016)

"Es soll jeweils eine 27.5 und 29er Version geben..."


----------



## Deleted 200775 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ja letztens beim Händler den Enduro Katalog durchgeblättert.. Gib jeweils 3 Modelle in 27,5 und in 29 (c7.1-3 und c9.1-3)
Das Topmodell bei den 27,5 ist schwarz orange und ein matt/glänzend schwarzes, das dritte weiß ich nicht mehr
Preis des Topmodell glaub ich waren rund 7200

Sind alles nur Erinnerungen, wenn wer umbedingt genaue Infos haben will kann ich gern nocheinmal schaun


----------



## Fisch1982 (5. Oktober 2016)

Eesha schrieb:


> Ja letztens beim Händler den Enduro Katalog durchgeblättert.. Gib jeweils 3 Modelle in 27,5 und in 29 (c7.1-3 und c9.1-3)
> Das Topmodell bei den 27,5 ist schwarz orange und ein matt/glänzend schwarzes, das dritte weiß ich nicht mehr
> Preis des Topmodell glaub ich waren rund 7200
> 
> Sind alles nur Erinnerungen, wenn wer umbedingt genaue Infos haben will kann ich gern nocheinmal schaun


Bilder wären supa!


----------



## Deleted 200775 (5. Oktober 2016)

Mal schauen, steht ja extra dabei, dass die noch nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind


----------



## microbat (5. Oktober 2016)

so in etwa?


----------



## Spielzeug (1. Dezember 2016)

Was denkt ihr, lieber ein 2016 Frame kaufen oder auf die 2017 warten.

Hab die 2017er gesehen, schön ist anders. sollen aber doch etwas verbessert worden sein. (Ausfallende, Link, Kettenstrebe)
bisschen andere Geo.

Geil finde ich das die Frames mit Fox X2 kommen

Ah ja, Farben

das Topmodell schwarz mit orange/dunkelgrünen Akzenten. 
das Mittlere ist schwarz mit bauen Akzenten


----------



## bonusheft (25. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

kennt jemand schon die Unterschiede zwischen den 2016 und den 2017 Range Modellen? Ist mittlerweile etwas mehr über das Farbdesign bekannt?


----------



## bonusheft (25. Dezember 2016)

kurzer Nachtrag zu meiner Frage: oben wurden ja ein paar Veränderungen erwähnt. Gab es mit 2016 er Rahmen Probleme. Oder betreffen die Veränderungen nur Details?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (25. Dezember 2016)

...von Problemen wüsste ich nichts. Die Veränderungen sind etwas mehr als Details - als da wären: 650b & 29" - bei Bedarf mitteldicke Reifen - flacher - länger - im Range den Float x2 - in der Upper Class vermutlich 'ne Eagle - und natürlich neue Farben (ein wenig ätzender als zuvor, aber man gewöhnt sich ja an alles)


----------



## Spielzeug (25. Dezember 2016)

Alle Infos gibts beim Norco Händler. 

Wie bei vielen anderen Hersteller auch, werden die Enduros länger und flächer. Desweiteren Gibts es 29" oder 27.5"+ Varianten. 
Verbesserungen gabs es im Hinterbaubereich. (Schaltauge und Druckstrebe) 

Optisch find ich die 2017 nicht mehr so geil. Das muss aber jeder selber entscheiden. Wie gesagt bei den Norco Händler gibts Preorder Kataloge. Die Inhalte dürfen aber nicht veröffentlicht werden. 

Ich hab mein 2016er und bin mega froh noch einen bekommen zu haben... obs eine Kluge Entscheidung war wird die nächste Saison zeigen.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (26. Dezember 2016)

Falscher Thread


----------



## dario88 (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues!

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nochmal ein 16er hole für dieses Jahr. Mein jetziges bike ist schon sehr flach mit 65 und liegt gut bei high Speed. Allerdings gibt's davon eher wenige Spots bei uns. Meistens ist es dann ein Overkill. Damit gehe ich fast auf 0 raus und dieses Jahr kommen sowieso wieder neue Standards. 

Beim 17er Rahmen käm dann noch boost usw dazu (Lrs umrüsten) und eben auch die flache Geo. Dann könnte ich meinen x2 mit Sicherheit nicht übernehmen wegen dem metrischen Maß


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Januar 2017)

Mir fällt nichts weltbewegendes ein was beim 17er kommen sollte, was ein Argument gegen das 16er ist. So oder so machst du mit dem 16er keinen Fehler. Für die Preisdifferenz lieber einemal mehr Bikeurlaub machen


----------



## Deleted 200775 (17. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (17. Februar 2017)

Spoileralarm


----------



## firevsh2o (12. März 2017)

Ich bin an einem Range 9.3 in XL interessiert, habe aber ein ziemliches Problem damit einen Händler zu finden. Auf der Norco-Page stimmt so gut wie nix bei der Dealermap, zumindest den österreichischen Markt betreffend. Noch nicht einmal die Mailadresse des Vertriebes ist richtig!

Stichhaltige Infos zu Rahmen- bzw. auch Bikegewicht scheinen auch Mangelware zu sein. Weiß hier jemand mehr?


----------



## microbat (12. März 2017)

Evtl. hilft es zu recherchieren, wer bisher Norco im Sortiment hatte. Also nicht nach den aktuellen Bikes zu sehen...
...um dann dort anzufragen wie es um die neuen bestellt ist.

Bei den Gewichten kann man sich ebenso am bisherigen orientieren.

In meiner Vorstellung stelle ich es mir schwierig vor, als Wiederverkäufer vor einem halben Jahr die "Katze im Sack" ohne konkreten Liefertermin vor zu ordern.


----------



## Spielzeug (14. März 2017)

Bei meinem Budy hängt ein C 7.1 in M an der Wand. Weitere Grössen folgen. 

Falls du in der Nähe der Schweizer Grenze wohnst wär evt dies eine Adresse: http://freeberg.ch/shop


----------



## pro-wheels (26. März 2017)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich bin an einem Range 9.3 in XL interessiert, habe aber ein ziemliches Problem damit einen Händler zu finden. Auf der Norco-Page stimmt so gut wie nix bei der Dealermap, zumindest den österreichischen Markt betreffend. Noch nicht einmal die Mailadresse des Vertriebes ist richtig!
> 
> Stichhaltige Infos zu Rahmen- bzw. auch Bikegewicht scheinen auch Mangelware zu sein. Weiß hier jemand mehr?


Hi, 
wir sind Norco Händler.
Leider sind bereits ALLE Range Modelle ausverkauft


----------



## Trailst4R (28. März 2017)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich bin an einem Range 9.3 in XL interessiert, habe aber ein ziemliches Problem damit einen Händler zu finden. Auf der Norco-Page stimmt so gut wie nix bei der Dealermap, zumindest den österreichischen Markt betreffend. Noch nicht einmal die Mailadresse des Vertriebes ist richtig!
> 
> Stichhaltige Infos zu Rahmen- bzw. auch Bikegewicht scheinen auch Mangelware zu sein. Weiß hier jemand mehr?



Probiers mal bei www.freeride-mountain.com .


----------



## firevsh2o (28. März 2017)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Probiers mal bei www.freeride-mountain.com .



Danke ich war mit Komking in Kontakt, und die hätten mir auch noch eines in XL besorgen können. War eine super Kommunikation, kann ich nur empfehlen!

Ich habe mich aber dann doch dagegen entschieden, weil mir die Faktenlage zum Range noch zu dünn ist. Noch nicht einmal ein Rahmengewicht ist irgendwo zu finden. Das Slash passt mir doch einfach besser weil ich es für allround tauglicher halte. Außerdem war es mir dann zu stressig mich innerhalb von ein zwei tagen für das Rad entscheiden zu müssen.

Mir geht die allgemeine Verfügbarkeit bei den neuen Bikes sowieso auf den Keks. Specialized und Trek sind seit Monaten ausverkauft. Das waren sie schon bevor überhaupt der erste Testbericht irgendwo zu lesen gewesen wäre.

Es wird Zeit, dass sich auch die deutschen Versender ein 29er Enduro ins Programm nehmen! Dann sollte sich Preis und Verfügbarkeit bessern. Bis dahin werde ich wohl mein Hightower fahren - wenn mir nicht noch irgendwo ein Slash über den Weg läuft.


----------



## bender83 (31. März 2017)

Ich fahre nun seit 5 Jahren ein Cannondale Claymore. War damals als Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gedacht, da für Touren und Park gedacht. Seit 2014 habe ich aber ein Aurum und das Claymore wurde nur noch für Enduro-Touren gedacht. In letzter Zeit frage ich mich öfters, ob ein neues Range (evtl. auch 2016er Modell) besser wäre. Speziell die Kletterfähigkeit lässt zu wünschen übrig. Ich werde nun mal schauen, ob ich ein Testbike fürs Wochenende bekomme, um zu schauen wie viel besser ein aktuelles Range das kann. Ich habe speziell bei steileren Stücken das Problem, dass das Claymore oft den Kontakt beim Vorderrad verliert. Da ich diese Saison nun endlich wieder mehr Touren machen möchte, will ich ein Bike, das auch besser klettert. Hat da jemand gleiche oder ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich werde, wenn möglich, auch mal ein Sight testen. Ein Kumpel der vom Range auf's Sight gewechselt hat, schwärmt sehr vom Bike und auch mal ein Parktag soll damit Spass machen.


----------



## microbat (31. März 2017)

Hallo @bender83

ich fahr das Range (M) und Sight (L) - jeweils in Carbon.
Der Unterschied ist schlicht die Geometrie. Das Sight geht besser den Berg rauf und beide können mehr oder weniger gleich runter gejagt werden. Das Sight braucht etwas mehr Körpereinsatz, weil Länge eben läuft. Da beide längst nicht mehr mit Teilen "ab Hersteller" aufgebaut sind verbaute ich im Sight 'ne Float 34 / Float Dämpfer und im Range 'ne 36er /  X2... - ansonsten sind die Bikes sich ähnlich. Mit dem Range kann man somit "überall draufhalten" (falls man das mag) und sodann das gleiche mit dem Sight machen (...O.K. Ein bisschen weniger draufhalten schadet nicht ;-). Das eine wiegt 12,4 Kilo mit RaceSport Reifen - das andere ein Kilo mehr. BikePark fahr ich nicht. Müsste ich mich zwischen eines der beiden entscheiden, ich würde das Sight wählen. Viel Spass beim testen

(wenige Bildle sind in meinen Foroalbum)


----------



## bender83 (4. April 2017)

Das neue Range konnte ich kurz testen und empfand es jetzt nicht als riesigen Gewinn im Vergleich zu meinem. Bergab macht es sehr viel Spass, das Fahrwerk gefällt mir besser. Was mich stört sind die wieder neuen "Standards" beim Dämpfer... 
Ich werde demnächst auch ein Sight testen. Wenn es mir bergab ähnlich Spass macht und deutlich besser klettert, wäre der Fall klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo, habe Interesse an einem Sight C 9.2 / 29“ und bin mir über die Größe nicht sicher.
Bei 1,88m Körpergröße und einer Schrittlänge von 1,89m; sollte ich da eher zu L oder XL greifen.


----------



## microbat (6. Mai 2017)

...ich bin 178 und das "alte" 27,5" Sight C in L passt bestens...


----------



## pat (22. Mai 2017)

@Apeman: Würde an deiner Stelle klar XL nehmen. Fahre mit 182 das Range C9 L.


----------



## Till8 (27. Juni 2017)

Wie sieht es beim Sight Carbon 2017 mit der Lackqualität aus? Habt ihr viele Lackabplatzer oder Verfärbungen?


----------



## Manjk (13. Juli 2017)

Ich habe letztens das Sight C7.3 (L) und Range C7.1 (M) getestet (1.80 eher kürzere Beine). 
Das Sight hat mir sehr gefallen. Auf flowigen Trails geht das Bike ab wie ein Rackete. Mit dem neuen Dämpfer entwickelt der Hinterbau unglaublich Grip (erstaunlicher weise). An steilen und technischen Stellen vermittelt das Bike nicht Sicherheit und wirkt nervös. Hoch pedallieren geht relativ gut.
Das Range ist von der Geometrie relativ ähnlich. Durch einen kleineren Rahmen sollte das Bike verspielt sein, aber mit flächerem LW und der Fox36 in technischen Passagen mehr Sicherheit vermitteln. Das Bike macht unglaublich Spass und ist für mich die bessere Wahl, da ich relativ in hochalpinen Gelände unterwegs bin. (Vielleicht leider ich auch unter dem SUV Syndrom).

Das Range wird in den kommenden Wochen aufgebaut und Bilder folgen demnächst!


----------



## dhridernox (3. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir ein Range 29" kaufen und bin mir unsicher wegen der Größe. Ich bin 1,75 groß.
Tendiere eher zur M, als zur L.

Was meint Ihr? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ähnlicher Größe?


----------



## pat (4. September 2017)

Ich (182) fahre ein C9 in L. Passt mir gut, kleiner würde ich nicht wollen. Grösser aber auch nicht. Das Bike hat schon Gardemass, effektiv gemessen hat meins sogar bisschen über 122cm Radstand (Werksangabe 1217). Mein Yeti 5.5, auch in L, war kürzer und fuhr sich bisschen handlicher. Auch im Vergleich zu Speci Enduro 29 von Kollegen liegt das Range zwischen L und XL.

Mit 175 sollte man wohl eine ausgeprägte Vorliebe für größere Rahmen haben, um beim Range 29 auf L zu gehen. Für die meisten dürfte M passend sein. Denke ich.

@dhridernox: Welches Bike bist du bis anhin gefahren? Modell, Größe, Laufradgrösse, Reach, Stack, Radstand? War das passend, soll das neue länger sein oder gleich oder was sind deine Erwartungen? Die Entwicklung geht aktuell zu immer längeren Bikes. Kommt in real aber nicht jedem Fahrertyp entgegen.


----------



## dhridernox (5. September 2017)

@ Pat,

danke für Deine Einschätzung. Momentan fahre ich ein NOX EDT 5.9 in M mit 420mm Reach und Lenkwinkel 66,5. 27,5" Das Bike ist mir inzwischen doch etwas zu klein, weshalb ich etwas länger und flacher werden möchte. Ich denke, die M beim Range sollte schon perfekt daher sein. 

Bist Du denn generell zufrieden mit dem Bike, was Geo und Federungsperformance betrifft?


----------



## pat (6. September 2017)

dhridernox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die M beim Range sollte schon perfekt daher sein.


Range ist etwas länger. Trotz 5 mm kürzerer Kettenstreben 20 mm mehr Radstand, dank bisschen mehr Reach und flacherem Lenkwinkel. In 27,5, das M 29 ist noch eine Spur grösser.


> Bist Du denn generell zufrieden mit dem Bike, was Geo und Federungsperformance betrifft?


Ja, sehr. Der Hinterbau ist absolut 1a. Beste Performance, die ich je an nem Enduro hatte. Wie weit auch der X2 Dämpfer dazu beiträgt, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls super sensibel und schluckt auch übles Rumpelgelände weg. Mini DH charakterisiert es ganz gut. Trotz 10 mm weniger FW steht der Hinterbau der Fox 36 Factory vorne keinesfalls nach, wenn dann eher umgekehrt. Wippt  bergauf auch offen nicht übermäßig, mit Hebel Druckstufe zu und es herrscht Ruhe. Fahre regelmäßig über 1000Hm hoch.

Die Geo, naja, gegenüber deinem Nox flacher und länger, dazu tiefes Tretlager. Das funktioniert.  Persönlich hätte ich gerne ein längeres Steuerrohr, ist aber wohl subjektiv.
Zum 27,5 kann ich nichts konkretes sagen, aber mein 29 ersetzt ein Yeti SB5.5 auf dem Trail und ein Speci Demo im Park. Das Yeti war flinker und antrittsstärker, etwas leichter und bergauf stärker. Das Range ist da schon gröberes Kaliber, fühle mich auch auf üblen alpinen Rütteltrails, Wallis, Italien, Zentralschweiz, nie untermotorisiert.
Im Park, ohne Rennlizenz und Startnummer, ich wüsste nicht, wozu ich mehr brauchen würde. Bin früher einige Jahre DH Race gefahren, jetzt als alter Sack nur spaßeshalber und gelegentlich, fahre mit dem Range 29 problemlos mit.
Bislang keine Probleme. Die Schrauben an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme hatten sich nach paar Monaten leicht gelockert. Frische Schraubensicherung drauf und seither ist wieder alles bestens. Sonst keinerlei Knarren, Lockern, Spiel o.ä., steckt bislang alles locker weg.

Kommt jetzt vermutlich schon verdächtig als subjektive Schwärmerei rüber. Aber ist jedenfalls ein tolles Enduro für harten Einsatz. Gibt aber auch sehr gute Alternativen. Lies am besten noch den oben verlinkten Testbericht und schau auf vitalmtb nach dem Test-Video. http://m.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/TEST-RIDE-2-The-2017-Norco-Range-C9-2,33170/sspomer,2 Das spricht für sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneewolf (24. Juni 2018)

@pat Hi Pat, ich habe jetzt auch das 29 Monster im Fuhrpark. Kann Dir in allen Punkten zustimmen. Im Park geht es auch bei HiSpeed gut um die Ecke. In verwinkelten Alpinen Trails will es Nachdruck gefahren werden. Da war das alte etwas verspielter. Kannst Du mir mal bitte Tips zum X2 im Range geben. Original waren 4 Spacer verbaut. Ich wiege 75 kg mit Gear und finde 13 Bar ganz brauchbar. Ansonsten Fox Grundsetup? thx for Feedback. Jens


----------



## pat (25. Juni 2018)

@Schneewolf: X2 Setup:
- 200psi (13,8bar)
- LSC 13-15
- HSC 10
- LSR 13
- HSR 17
- 4 Spacer 
Ich wiege 77kg netto. Fahre ohne Rucksack und mit nicht mehr als nötig. Ist ein eher softes Setup für Wurzeltrails ohne nennenswerte Jumps, soll viele kleinere Schläge wegfedern und auf langen Abfahrten kraftsparend sein. Für Park würde ich wohl den Druck etwas erhöhen. 
Habe auch schon überlegt, mal ein ganz anderes Setup für Trail zu probieren. Mehr Luftdruck, 3 statt 4 Spacer, bisschen linearer und straffer für spontaneren Antritt.

Nachdruck ist wohl das richtige Wort. Kommt mir entgegen, bin kein Filigrantechniker.


----------



## Schneewolf (25. Juni 2018)

@pat Thx Pat. sind die Klicks von offen oder geschlossen gezählt?


----------



## pat (25. Juni 2018)

@Schneewolf: Anzahl Klicks von geschlossen.


----------



## roliK (28. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
inwiefern unterscheiden sich denn beim Sight Carbon die Rahmen in 27,5" und 29"? Kann man 29"-Laufräder im 27,5"-Rahmen fahren?


----------



## Schneewolf (28. Februar 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> inwiefern unterscheiden sich denn beim Sight Carbon die Rahmen in 27,5" und 29"? Kann man 29"-Laufräder im 27,5"-Rahmen fahren?


geht leider nicht. Hinterbau wäre beim 659 kein Platz für gescheite 2.4 Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (28. Februar 2019)

Schneewolf schrieb:


> geht leider nicht. Hinterbau wäre beim 659 kein Platz für gescheite 2.4 Reifen.


Ok, danke dir.


----------



## Schneewolf (28. Februar 2019)

anbei mal die Geo's bis einschl. 2018. Die Werte haben sich in 2019 noch mal etwas geändert, da Range und Sight jeweils mit 1cm mehr Federweg an der Front spezifiziert wurden


----------



## Quiesel (13. März 2019)

Gude,
werde demnächst ein sight 650b aufbauen. Das ist ja für 150mm am VR ausgelegt. Wie sieht das aus wenn man 160mm fährt? Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Verändert sich die Geo/das Fahrverhalten stark? 
Hab hier ne 36er ...bin halt am überlegen ob ich die auf 150mm oder doch auf 160mm travel.
Für Eure Meinungen wäre ich dankbar!
LG


----------



## Schneewolf (13. März 2019)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Gude,
> werde demnächst ein sight 650b aufbauen. Das ist ja für 150mm am VR ausgelegt. Wie sieht das aus wenn man 160mm fährt? Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Verändert sich die Geo/das Fahrverhalten stark?
> Hab hier ne 36er ...bin halt am überlegen ob ich die auf 150mm oder doch auf 160mm travel.
> Für Eure Meinungen wäre ich dankbar!
> LG


Ich fahre meins mit 150 mm Gabel aber ich habe auch noch das Range ... Das Sight verträgt auf jedenfall eine 160er Gabel und wird da noch etwas laufruhiger. Die 2019er Sight sind von Norco so auch serienmäßig spezifiziert. Wenn Du geübt bist wechselst Du den Airshaft in 10 Minuten und kannst ggf sogar bei Bedarf hin und her switchen. Ich finde meins mit 150 mm super snappy und ausreichend...


----------



## Schneewolf (13. März 2019)

der Typ hat Spaß


----------



## Quiesel (19. März 2019)

Schneewolf schrieb:


> Ich fahre meins mit 150 mm Gabel aber ich habe auch noch das Range ... Das Sight verträgt auf jedenfall eine 160er Gabel und wird da noch etwas laufruhiger. Die 2019er Sight sind von Norco so auch serienmäßig spezifiziert. Wenn Du geübt bist wechselst Du den Airshaft in 10 Minuten und kannst ggf sogar bei Bedarf hin und her switchen. Ich finde meins mit 150 mm super snappy und ausreichend...


Hey!
Ich hab vom Volker von Mountainlove auch noch den Hinweis bekommen, dass Norco das Sight in der 2019er Version sogar standardmäßig mit 160 mmm ausliefert. Für alle die es interessiert, können sich auf deren Seite anschauen wie sich das auf die Geo auswirkt.


----------



## microbat (28. März 2019)

Das Sight wird mit 160mm sehr Richtungsstabil und man kann auf alles mögliche draufhalten. Die 140mm am Heck limitieren dann den Spaß. Da ich noch das Range hatte und das sonst wirklich arbeitslos gewesen wäre, stellte ich die Gabel auf 150mm ein, was am besten zum Sight passt.


----------



## roliK (10. April 2019)

Hallo,
hat irgendjemand einen Trick auf Lager, wie man beim Sight Carbon die Schaltzughülle durch die Kettenstrebe führt?  Spiel mich da seit einer Stunde ...

edit: habs! Verfluchte interne Kabelführung, grrrr ...


----------



## microbat (13. April 2019)

…beim heraus ziehen der alten die neue mit hinein ziehen.
Hierzu alt und neu mit einen kurzen Gewinde-Stängchen verbinden.


----------



## roliK (14. April 2019)

topolino schrieb:


> …beim heraus ziehen der alten die neue mit hinein ziehen.
> Hierzu alt und neu mit einen kurzen Gewinde-Stängchen verbinden.


Jo, das funktioniert halt nur, wenn bereits eine Leitung drin ist - beim Neurahmen war das jetzt nicht der Fall. Hab die Leitung nur durch Demontage der Kettenstrebe durchfädeln können - durch die kleine Öffnung, die dann zugänglich wird, kann man die Leitung dann durch den winzigen Leitungsausgang fummeln. 

Warum die meisten Hersteller bei intern verlegten Zügen nicht auch gleich eine Führung mitverbauen (wie zB bei Santa), ist mir ein Rätsel. Da hab ich mich noch jedes Mal geärgert beim Verlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (14. April 2019)

…das ist natürlich blöd - mit ganz ohne - beim Frame Set.
Denen bei Norco wird wohl die Grundausstattung mit eingefädelter Zughülle zu ungünstig sein und vermutlich erledigt der Monteur bei Norco sowas zum Xten Mal innerhalb 90 Sekunden.


----------



## Duderino11 (16. April 2019)

bender83 schrieb:


> de demnächst auch ein Sight testen. Wenn es mir b





roliK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat irgendjemand einen Trick auf Lager, wie man beim Sight Carbon die Schaltzughülle durch die Kettenstrebe führt?  Spiel mich da seit einer Stunde ...
> 
> edit: habs! Verfluchte interne Kabelführung, grrrr ...



Ich habe dafür das hier genommen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Birzman/O-Ring-Haken-2er-Set-p60882/. Mit der spitzen Seite in den Auslass gestochert und dann damit die Kabelhülle rausgeführt......
Falls du es noch nicht hinbekommen hast...


----------



## roliK (16. April 2019)

Duderino11 schrieb:


> Ich habe dafür das hier genommen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Birzman/O-Ring-Haken-2er-Set-p60882/. Mit der spitzen Seite in den Auslass gestochert und dann damit die Kabelhülle raus führen......
> Falls du es noch nicht hinbekommen hast...


Ist bereits erledigt - hab wie oben erwähnt die Kettenstrebe demontiert, dann gings recht einfach. 

Das Sight ist bereits im Einsatz - sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## Duderino11 (16. April 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Ist bereits erledigt - hab wie oben erwähnt die Kettenstrebe demontiert, dann gings recht einfach.
> 
> Das Sight ist bereits im Einsatz - sehr geiles Bike!


sehr gut. 27,5 oder 29? mit wieviel sag fährst du hinten, wieviel spacer und wie nutzt es dann den federweg??


----------



## roliK (16. April 2019)

29 Zoll, ziemlich genau 30 % Sag, 1x Spacer 0,2 (der war original verbaut), Federwegsausnutzung passt soweit - hab aber grade erst eine Ausfahrt hinter mir.


----------



## Duderino11 (16. April 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> 29 Zoll, ziemlich genau 30 % Sag, 1x Spacer 0,2 (der war original verbaut), Federwegsausnutzung passt soweit - hab aber grade erst eine Ausfahrt hinter mir.



Alles klar, Danke. Ich habe mir den float X2 eingebaut und noch nicht nicht das richtige setup gefunden


----------



## Denni1111 (16. April 2019)

Mein Range für 2019


----------



## pat (17. April 2019)

@roliK: Ich frage mich, ob das Durchfädeln beim Range anders ist als beim Sight? Habe das schon mehrmals gemacht und nie Probleme gehabt. Weiß nur, von der einen Seite ging's quasi von selbst zum Durchfädeln, von der anderen Seite wollt's partout nicht. Ich glaube, von hinten her ging's easy, bin aber nicht mehr sicher. 

Ansonsten, siehe Anhang, immer wieder zu empfehlen. Zwar teuer für so'n kleines Kästchen, aber wenn man die Einsparung an Zeit und vor allem Nerven berücksichtigt, jedenfalls seinen Preis wert.


----------



## roliK (17. April 2019)

pat schrieb:


> @roliK: Ich frage mich, ob das Durchfädeln beim Range anders ist als beim Sight? Habe das schon mehrmals gemacht und nie Probleme gehabt. Weiß nur, von der einen Seite ging's quasi von selbst zum Durchfädeln, von der anderen Seite wollt's partout nicht. Ich glaube, von hinten her ging's easy, bin aber nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Ansonsten, siehe Anhang, immer wieder zu empfehlen. Zwar teuer für so'n kleines Kästchen, aber wenn man die Einsparung an Zeit und vor allem Nerven berücksichtigt, jedenfalls seinen Preis wert.
> 
> ...


Gute Frage, keine Ahnung. Ich hab mich jedenfalls von beiden Seiten über eine Stunde gespielt, bevor ich schlußendlich die Kettenstrebe demontiert hab und die Zughülle durchfädeln konnte. Kann aber auch an meinen zwei linken Händen liegen. 

Die diversen Einfädeltools habe ich eh schon durchgeklickt, gibts auch in günstig zB von Radon. Allerdings will man so einen Aufbau ja doch auch fertigmachen, wenn man mal angefangen hat - und dann wieder ein paar Tage auf das Werkzeug zu warten, nein danke.
Steht aber auf der Einkaufsliste - auch weil ich mich jetzt schon vor dem Tausch der Leitungen bei meinem Orbea Rallon fürchte, das genauso winzige Ein- und Auslässe hat, und keine Führungen im Rahmen. Nochmal die Frage an die Hersteller: warum macht man sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denni1111 (17. April 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Gute Frage, keine Ahnung. Ich hab mich jedenfalls von beiden Seiten über eine Stunde gespielt, bevor ich schlußendlich die Kettenstrebe demontiert hab und die Zughülle durchfädeln konnte. Kann aber auch an meinen zwei linken Händen liegen.
> 
> Die diversen Einfädeltools habe ich eh schon durchgeklickt, gibts auch in günstig zB von Radon. Allerdings will man so einen Aufbau ja doch auch fertigmachen, wenn man mal angefangen hat - und dann wieder ein paar Tage auf das Werkzeug zu warten, nein danke.
> Steht aber auf der Einkaufsliste - auch weil ich mich jetzt schon vor dem Tausch der Leitungen bei meinem Orbea Rallon fürchte, das genauso winzige Ein- und Auslässe hat, und keine Führungen im Rahmen. Nochmal die Frage an die Hersteller: warum macht man sowas?



Ja so hab ich's auch direkt gemacht. Kettenstrebe kurz ab, dann kommt man ohne Probleme bei.


----------



## matzerium (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo, eine kurze Frage an alle Sight-Besitzer. Wenn ihr die hintere Steckachse rausdreht, wieviel Druck habt ihr da auf den Streben? Bei mir gehen die schon mit Spannung auseinander...Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das normal ist....


----------



## Schneewolf (27. Mai 2019)

matzerium schrieb:


> Hallo, eine kurze Frage an alle Sight-Besitzer. Wenn ihr die hintere Steckachse rausdreht, wieviel Druck habt ihr da auf den Streben? Bei mir gehen die schon mit Spannung auseinander...Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das normal ist....


was für naben fährst du? bei meinen 240er gibts kein problem...


----------



## Schneewolf (27. Mai 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Ist bereits erledigt - hab wie oben erwähnt die Kettenstrebe demontiert, dann gings recht einfach.
> 
> Das Sight ist bereits im Einsatz - sehr geiles Bike!


Der Keine und der Große Klaus..


----------



## Denni1111 (27. August 2019)

Gebe meinen Fox X2 Factory aus meinem Range ab. Falls jemand Interesse hat. Passend ab 2017. Einbaumaß 205x60.






						Dämpfer: 829 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 829 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Duderino11 (1. September 2019)

Servus, gibt es jemand der Interesse an dem Rahmen( mit Dämpfer) hat. Im Februar neu gekauft.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dierabenfliegen (9. September 2019)

Hallo, habe ein Norco Sight C2 von 2017 in der Serienausstattung. Ich möchte nun im Zuge des Gabelservice gleich ein Debonair-Upgrade der Pike machen. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich nicht gleich den 150er Debonairshaft nehme oder bei 140mm bleibe. Grundsätzlich fände ich es ganz gut, wenn die Front ein wenig höher kommt, aber bin mir unschlüssig, ob das Bike dann deutlich anders fährt. Lenkwinkel würde ja flacher werden. Gibt es Norco Sight Besitzer, die eine 150er Gabel fahren? Danke.


----------



## Schneewolf (9. September 2019)

Die 2018er waren ab Werk mit 150 mm spezifiziert. Mein Kumpel fährt eins und ist mega happy. Der Hinterbau verträgt das locker ...


----------



## dierabenfliegen (10. September 2019)

Danke. Habe eben festgestellt, dass die SAG Anzeige der PIKE nur 130mm und 140mm hergibt. Nun habe ich in einem anderen Beitrag hier gelesen, dass ich trotzdem den 150er Airshaft einbauen kann. Sind die Standrohre dann immer gleich lang? Danke.


----------



## Schneewolf (10. September 2019)

ja sind sie


----------



## pat (12. September 2019)

Kann nur für das Range sprechen, aber die Geo-Änderung wegen +10mm vorne ist problemlos. Dürfte beim Sight vergleichbar sein. Sattel ca. 5mm nach vorne schieben, um die Abflachung des Sitzwinkels zu kompensieren.


----------



## mike79 (18. September 2019)

Jemand schon Infos zum Sight 2020?
Neue Geo? 

Wie liegen denn die Rahmen Preise so bei Norco?


----------



## Denni1111 (18. September 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Jemand schon Infos zum Sight 2020?
> Neue Geo?
> 
> Wie liegen denn die Rahmen Preise so bei Norco?











						original_P1200756.jpg
					

With updated components and fresh paint jobs for the new year, these two bikes are more ready than ever for rowdy descents and good times.




					www.vitalmtb.com
				




Geo bleibt wohl gleich. Nur andere Farbe.

Glaube UVP liegt immer bei 3099€ für den Carbonrahmen.


----------



## microbat (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (2. Oktober 2019)

topolino schrieb:


> Die für alle Fälle „beste“ Wahl war und ist noch immer die 34er Float mit 150 mm.



Danke. Ich habe noch nicht umgebaut, den 150mm Airshaft habe ich aber rumliegen. Mache das demnächst mal und dann sehe ich ja, wie das wird.


----------



## JDEM (4. November 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen was das 2018er Range Carbon für eine Sattelklemme braucht? Finde nirgendwo den Durchmesser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (15. November 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## matzerium (7. Juli 2022)

Mein 2019 norco sight. Nach einigen Jahren Bikepark/Alpenbesuche immernoch zufrieden. Wollte ich nur mal sagen


----------

